# need help finding drivers for Lite-on NR138 motherboard



## babyface27 (Jun 26, 2009)

Can someone please help me find the drivers for this motherboard Lite-on NR138, i need Graphic/Audio and Nic driver and its an All in one motherboard.

I have been trying to find them for days with no luck please help.

thanks in advance.


----------

